# What are some of the premier mass produced older bows?



## Younk (Nov 3, 2003)

Example 

Bear --- Kodiak

Pearson-- ?

?


----------



## mike-uswest (Oct 6, 2002)

Hoyt Pro Medalist!!!

Mike


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

pearson cougar 

wing red wing hunter


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

Ben Pearson Golden Sovereign Bows


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

shakespeare nedecah and yukon


----------



## Darryl Longbow (Apr 11, 2003)

HOYT, anything, especially the gold medalist (I am drooling again)
Wing, Root, York, Bear , Pearson, Fascor, Smithwick, Creson,herters, they were all pretty good.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

hoyt proforce extreme, the first bow to come out with fast flite cables and string....i bought mine in 1989 and was shooting 260 fps with it at 70#

that was pretty fast at the time.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

my first compound was a bear cub
and my second was the bear whitetail hunter I

the weird looking one with 4 wheels on it...i wish i still had that thing.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Younk - 

For target bows the Hoyt Pro Medalist series was probably the top of the line. Close second were the Wing Presentation i's and IIs. The Pearson Mercury series were excellent shooters, as were the Bear Tameralnes.

Hunting bows, every maker had excellent representation, the general standards were the Bear Super Kodiak, Pearson Mercury Hunter/Maurader, and of course the Hoyt Pro Medalist Super Hunter.

The MOST mass produced bows were things like the Bear Grizly, Pearson Cougar/Colt and Wing Red Wing Hunter. The Browning hunting bows were also excellent, but made is lesser quantities.

Viper1 out.


----------



## f1b32oPTic (Nov 17, 2003)

i really liked the first and second generation golden eagles....i always liked the way they looked...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

the bear viking type target bows -that interesting take down mechanism later used on the A B and C handles and those metal handle target bows won alot of money back in the PAA days-just ask Victor Berger


----------



## KennyB (Jun 8, 2003)

Bear tamerlane(sp) martin couger,hoyt medalist,stiemer gold medallion,Martin fire cat,high country supreme, pse mach 6 and 8 to name a few.


----------



## Seymour (Aug 25, 2003)

I wonder if Groves bows qualify to be in the category?

Here's what John Kelly had to say about Groves and his bows a few years ago.

http://www.bowshow.com/kelly1.htm


----------



## Turkeyfoot (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Hoyt pro medalist hunter*

Viper1......I sent you a PM on Hoyt recurves.......TF


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

Carrol Lewis recurve and compound were not mentioned. Black Widow, Darton, Pearson Lord Mercury, Bear Tamerlane, Tamujin, HC300, and the wood riser take down that I can't remember the name of. Eva Troncoso and Bob Jacobsen (Jake's High Country) both shot pro unlimited with Carrol Lewis recurves back in the day. Damon Howatt made some really cool stuff as well. I can remeber the Catalina, Ventura and El Dorado. Norm Richards made some hot stuff too.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

The jennings arrowstar ruled the spot game for several years. The 2 wheel shooting star took over the mantle for a time after that. Great bows for their time and beautifully built. Probably Tom Jennings best work.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

One excellent bow that rarely gets mentioned: Tyce & Watts.

The original Joe Fries and Dick Green bows were excellent (though they were semi-custom, not mass produced).

Original Folberth bows were ahead of their time in some respects.

The original Phil Grabel Golden Eagle was another bow that was innovative.

I have a Hoyt Professional Model from about 1955 which has some wonderful characteristics.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I've always had a fondness for Bear Tamerlanes. The Wing Presentation II is a great bow too.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

*GreatBows.......*

Jennings T-Star......Very well balanced and for its time a good speedster. Great spot bow, hunting bow, or 3D.


----------



## Rick1985 (Apr 7, 2020)

I felt Matthews Drenalin was as good as it comes for the era... great designed bow. Not sure the recent ones can claim the same


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Astro Regency won it's share back in the 70's & 80's.


----------



## mamba/ny (Mar 11, 2012)

KBALLER I still have a Astro


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

my first serious compound !. yes....they did do thier share of winning back then.i had a red one.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I still have a few, have one that Frank Pearson painted for me & resized the riser even smaller. Will have to get a pic of it.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

That blue Regency was from about 1978 when Outers owned the Astro line. I bet it could shoot some 300's with it. We had a league last year with 20+ minimum bows & I got one out for a buddy & he shoot a couple 300's with it during the league.


----------



## ExecutiveImpact (Sep 16, 2021)

Viper1 said:


> Younk -
> 
> For target bows the Hoyt Pro Medalist series was probably the top of the line. Close second were the Wing Presentation i's and IIs. The Pearson Mercury series were excellent shooters, as were the Bear Tameralnes.
> 
> ...


I shot a Pearson Lord mercury for NFAA field archery competitions in my early teens in the 60’s. It was a great bow and I bought another one a few years back, still haven’t strung it up yet. (Fear) When I was shooting in the 60s competitively the Hoyt Pro medalists were definitely the technically advanced competition!


----------

